# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Βοήθεια με iptables/firewall

## xaotikos

Λοιπόν στο free hotspot που έχω στήσει στην Λάρισα θέλω να μπλοκάρω όλες τις εφαρμογές εκτός κάποιων συγκεκριμένων (web, msn, yahoo, https, irc, ssh, telnet, pop3). Ίσως να ήταν προτιμότερο να ασχοληθώ με QoS αλλά δεν υπάρχει καθόλου χρόνος!!

Έκανα κάποιες προσπάθειες αλλά λίγο ο ελάχιστος ελεύθερος χρόνος για διάβασμα, λίγο η βαρεμάρα δεν με βοήθησαν και πολύ.

Το σκηνικό έχει ως εξής: 

AP-(eth2)-> SERVER->(eth0)-dsl modem

AP (192.168.10.x)
lan +dsl (192.168.1.x)

Θέλω λοιπόν οτιδήποτε έχει source το 192.168.10.χ και δεν είναι μέσα στο ports που επιτρέπω να μπλοκάρεται. Επίσης τα σχετικά ports με WEB (80, 8080 κλπ) να γίνονται redirect στο 3128, στον squid (αυτό ξέρω πως γίνεται αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει για multiple ports).

Όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει γιατί κάποιοι της γειτονιάς βρήκαν ευκαιρία να κατεβάσουν torrents  ::

----------


## mojiro

το multiport του iptables το ξεχνας... ενα-ενα τα rules εκτος και αν εχεις
καποιο range, px 5800-5809.

msn ports... 80 443 1863 7001, αλλα και με http proxy θα παιξει

----------

